# New site - Big Fat Facts



## moonvine (Mar 1, 2006)

From the folks who bring you Big Fat Blog:

http://www.bigfatfacts.com/


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

moonvine said:


> From the folks who bring you Big Fat Blog:
> 
> http://www.bigfatfacts.com/



Thank you. I needed to read that.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 7, 2006)

That one is going into the favorites!!! Thanks for posting that link!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2006)

Lots of interesting things to read about on that link.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you for posting that moonvine. It was fascinating. I am trying to collect all the good links like that and put them all on my favorites.


----------

